# Squito



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Fished the lake today with my wife and mother in law. Water clarity was again really clear. I don't remember noticing clarity in the lake like this before, but it may be my imagination. Anyway we drifting in 14 to 20 fow. Caught a bunch of crappie as usual, few perch, no walleye (what the crap) and a cat. I was very excited about the cat, since it's been mostly crappie for me this early summer. Started to forget what a fight felt like. Good luck to all.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

drsteelhead said:


> Fished the lake today with my wife and mother in law. Water clarity was again really clear. I don't remember noticing clarity in the lake like this before, but it may be my imagination. Anyway we drifting in 14 to 20 fow. Caught a bunch of crappie as usual, few perch, no walleye (what the crap) and a cat. I was very excited about the cat, since it's been mostly crappie for me this early summer. Started to forget what a fight felt like. Good luck to all.


Bet that cat gave you abt all you wanted!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

We were doing the same on the north end, a bit dirtier, we also found a few cats. Biggest flathead I have ever caught. I think I may set up to do some dragging with big shiners for them this summer. It was a lot of fun, very strong fish.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Any size to the perch, we caught several but they were all Twinkie sized.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

fontinalis said:


> We were doing the same on the north end, a bit dirtier, we also found a few cats. Biggest flathead I have ever caught. I think I may set up to do some dragging with big shiners for them this summer. It was a lot of fun, very strong fish.


Nice man!!


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

fontinalis said:


> Any size to the perch, we caught several but they were all Twinkie sized.


Dinks


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## jschace (May 12, 2015)

Walleye this time of year at Mosquito are in the weeds. I like to troll spinner rigs just above the weedline anywhere from 11 to 13 feet depending on how high up the weeds are. Drag your spinners just above the weeds and you'll at least bring in a couple of walleye.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

jschace said:


> Walleye this time of year at Mosquito are in the weeds. I like to troll spinner rigs just above the weedline anywhere from 11 to 13 feet depending on how high up the weeds are. Drag your spinners just above the weeds and you'll at least bring in a couple of walleye.


Better yet, cast a John Deere colored Erie dearie in 1/4 once with a gold blade. Anchor up one the weed edge and stay put casting to the sides running the lure parallel to the weed line. You’ll smokem on that in the evening


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

North end also...Memorial Day weekend...drifting jigs for crappie...ultra light rig with 6lb mono...33"...straightened out the hook on a Roadrunner...no cats or walleye that weekend...


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Interesting that you mention water clarity. I’ve never seen this lake remotely as clear as it was on Sunday. We fished south of the causeway. I could see my jig between 6-7’ down. Mosquito is notoriously murky and visibility is usually garbage.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

fmader said:


> Interesting that you mention water clarity. I’ve never seen this lake remotely as clear as it was on Sunday. We fished south of the causeway. I could see my jig between 6-7’ down. Mosquito is notoriously murky and visibility is usually garbage.


I agree!!!


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Thank the zebra muscles for that.


----------



## forrest r (Mar 14, 2020)

Fished the north end by the wildlife refuge line yesterday. Water was murky could only see 12" to 16" down. Was fishing in 4 FOW using trout magnets, bison color 2 in tandem 12" apart.

Fished in the weed beds and got beat up pretty good. Using 4" test for those 1/64oz jigs didn't stand much of a chance with the bigger fish getting tangled in the weeds. Lost 8 or 9 beautiful crappie that way. They'd run to the bottom when hooked (drag set at max for line/couldn't stop them) and get into the weeds. I'd keep pressure on the line but the line was pulling on the weeds and the fish were able to get off. That 4# test didn't stand a chance against 2 huge bass that got in the weeds.

I need to switch over to 8# braid that came in the mail yesterday. Right now I'm using 4# triline mono .2mm & the braid is 8# .08mm. (2 1/2# test diameter mono line) to be able to powder thru the weeds.

I was targeting bluegill and crappie managed to land this 13" crappie and bluegill that were 8" or bigger









Normally that 5 1/2' ul and the 4# test holds it's own, caught this 18" bass last week while fishing the same north end of the lake.









I don't fish for walleye in these inner lakes. I live by lake erie and have friends that take me out in their boats for walleye. Mosquito has been fantastic for the panfish I target so far this year.


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

We trolled shad raps in 8- 10 ft. 
Ended up with 6 crappie 8 big gills, and 17" eye .


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Thx for erasing my post! First amendment right


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

brad crappie said:


> Thx for erasing my post! First amendment right


I always thought the first amendment protected you from the government ,not moderators that moderate on a website that you signed up for and agreed on the TOS?


Anyways I like the Erie derie along the weed line idea,bet it catches more then just eyeballs to!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Sorry no freedom of speech on a social site! But it’s facts! No biggy eyeman!


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

SportTroller said:


> We trolled shad raps in 8- 10 ft.
> Ended up with 6 crappie 8 big gills, and 17" eye .


What size shad raps if you don't mind?
Thanks in advance
Tom


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

drsteelhead said:


> Fished the lake today with my wife and mother in law. Water clarity was again really clear. I don't remember noticing clarity in the lake like this before, but it may be my imagination. Anyway we drifting in 14 to 20 fow. Caught a bunch of crappie as usual, few perch, no walleye (what the crap) and a cat. I was very excited about the cat, since it's been mostly crappie for me this early summer. Started to forget what a fight felt like. Good luck to all.


I use 8# and sometimes 12# but set the drag for 6#


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

cheezman said:


> What size shad raps if you don't mind?
> Thanks in advance
> Tom


2 1/2" in perch color


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Size 5 with lead core. Size 7 without.


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

SportTroller said:


> We trolled shad raps in 8- 10 ft.
> Ended up with 6 crappie 8 big gills, and 17" eye .



Is there a cheap place to buy shad raps? lol. What size, color, etc?

Thanks


----------

